# Siemens S7 Dozent gesucht



## E_Meister (4 Januar 2008)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Person die uns die Handhabung einer Siemens SPS S7 mit Profibus- Sensoren/Aktoren wieder auffrischt.
Die Teilnehmer sind Elektriker aus der Instandhaltung und haben vor ca. 2 Jahren einen SPS Grundkurs besucht, seit dieser Zeit aber wenig mit der SPS gearbeitet.
Ziel dieser Schulung soll die Erlangung einer effizienten Störungsbehebung sein.
Der Dozent sollte praktische Erfahrung im Umgang mit der SPS haben. Der Schulungsort wäre ein Unternehmen in Arnsberg. Schulungsunterlagen, Schulungs-SPS (S7-300) und Programmiergerät sind vorhanden. Der letzte Tag der Schulung könnte an einer existierenden Anlage stattfinden. Die Gruppengröße beträgt ca.3-4 Personen und es sind zwei Gruppen geplant. Der Schulungszeitraum ist mit 4 Stunden pro Tag pro Gruppe geplant, Kurslänge = 5 Tage.
Die Durchführung kann auch anders als beschrieben gehandhabt werden, über andere Lösungen kann man reden.

Ich hoffe das ich hier einen praxisnahen Dozenten finden werde.
Vielen Dank für die Antworten.
Grüße der E_Meister.


----------



## Kai (4 Januar 2008)

Die Schulungen von Grollmuss+Ripp sollen ganz gut sein:

http://www.grollmus-ripp.de/

http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=11316

Gruß Kai


----------



## HDD (4 Januar 2008)

Hi, 
kann ich bestätigen wir hatten die auch mal bei uns in der Firma, kannst ja mal Kontakt aufnehmen!

HDD


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (4 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

Herr Kern und Herr Schindler von KS-Automation haben viele 
Jahre Erfahrung mit kundenspezifischen S7-Schulungen.


----------



## vierlagig (4 Januar 2008)

mal bei der ETIG GmbH in Groß Särchen anfragen, der Peter macht gute Schulungen!


----------

